# Matthew McConaughey injured in fight training.



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2007)

*                                         McConaughey injured in fight training*




> The 38-year-old actor cut his face while preparing for his role in "The Grackle," a new movie from his J.K. Livin Productions, his publicist, Alan Nierob, said Monday in an e-mail.
> 
> 
> Nierob said McConaughey had been training Ultimate Fighting Championship-style. He did not know when and where the injury occurred.
> ...


I posted this on FMAT...looks like a UFC-themed movie? Not much info. available on it yet.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I like him as an actor but not sure he will make a great fighter.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 18, 2007)

I think he's just one of those method actors. So he's training so that his acting is as close to the real thing as it can be. It'd be cool if he stuck with it (not for like a pro, just because it's awesome training heh).


----------



## Big Don (Dec 18, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Well I like him as an actor but not sure he will make a great fighter.


He's an OK actor, but, I think I could take him...


----------



## rmclain (Dec 18, 2007)

From a fight-choreogapher point of view:

It depends on the role of the character you are training that determines how you would train them.

For example:  My first film fight-choreographer job was for a horror film in which the characters involved in the fights were just common college kids.  The characters weren't trained fighters or martial artists.  You have to read the script and get a background feel for how those characters might react in a fight situation.  This takes some imagination and creativity and is the fight choreographer's creative addition to the film.

So, I had to train the actors for the fight scene and supervise for safety during the filming.  But, I let them be uncoordinated and unskilled, but safely trained for the pre-prescribed conflicts.  It would be very unrealistic (for the film)to make them into super-skilled fighters in this situtation.

So, you have to cater the trainined and choreography to the scripted story.

R. McLain
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1197379/


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 18, 2007)

he fought a mirror and lost.


----------

